# Avantone MP1 mixphones?



## creativeforge (Aug 1, 2017)

Besides having a bit of candy retro NASA look to them, a friend of mine swears by them. 

EXHIBIT A





Two weeks ago he was mixing with Sony headphones that gave him splitting headaches after two hours, forcing him to stop using them and use medication to relieve the pain. 

Now - no more headaches, he says, adding they are totally awesome and very accurate and comfortable. This first tune he completed with them was a demo song for John Skippy's *Del Norte & SuperMacho Drumz. *

EXHIBIT B


Anyone else has tested these? I'm seriously tempted. I've been working with AudioTechnica's ATH-M40_fs_ for years. But lately I'm getting tired sooner than before, and the ear cups "dig into" my skull. (Soft skull?)

http://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/avantone-mp1 (SoundOnSound) did a review too: 
http://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/avantone-mp1

Andre


----------

